# Finally! New Pictures of Miss Amber!!



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

You both look great!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks good! Plus your new barn looks absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pics and congrats on the canter!!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

You two look amazing together. I am so glad things are going so well for you and Amber.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

A few new pictures from today! I decided to be brave and jump something other then a crossrail, Amber was a star!! I don't know who this horse is, or where the real Amber has gone, but it's ok I'll keep her! Haha

Some flat


































Some jumping, boyfriend doesn't have the greatest timing with jumping pictures, but he tries and I love him for it!


































This is an awful picture but I had to put it in cause it's so funny! She was surprised by how wide the jump actually is (you can't tell here) and she almost stopped and then jumped and swung her legs to the right and I went "Oh Crap!"


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Your face is priceless in the last picture lol. Great pictures.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys look fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

Look great!! Awesome job and it makes a huge difference finding the right barn for you!


----------

